#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργαλεία >  > > >  >  > Λογισμικό >  > > >  >  > Αρχιτεκτονικά/Σχεδιαστικά >  > > >  >  > Nemetschek - Archicad: Σχεδίαση επίπλων, αντικειμένων κ.λπ. στο Archicad

## bauhaus

Καλησπέρα σε όλους,
Είμαι σχετικά καινούριος στα του αρχικαντ και θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω πως μπορεί κανείς να σχεδιάσει νέα έπιπλα, αντικείμενα, επιχρίσματα κ.λπ. μέσω του προγράμματος. Περαιτέρω, πώς μπορεί να τα αποθηκεύσει, να υπάρχουν στις βιβλιοθήκες του προγράμματος προς μελλοντική χρήση; 

Τέλος, αφού γίνει η σχεδίαση σε 2δ, πώς προχωράμε σε 3δ απεικόνιση και ρεαλιστικό εξωραϊσμό για το μοντέλο μας;

Τελικά, είναι σκόπιμο να σχεδιάσει κανείς τα δικά του έπιπλα κλπ ή θα ήταν προτιμότερο να κατεβάσει ηδη υπαρχοντα απο το νετ;

Κάθε βοήθεια πολύτιμη, αναμένω απαντήσεις, ιδέες και πλεον..

Ευχαριστώ.

----------

